# Your WHMCS link sucks



## lbft (Dec 21, 2013)

This issue pops up from time to time (especially amongst us lowly non-providers, but occasionally even in offer threads) so I figured it'd be good to have a Google-able thread for it.

Since WHMCS is a bit odd, to link to a product:

*GOOD:* https­://super-summer-provider-host.co/billing/cart.php?*a=add&pid=x*

*BAD:* https­://super-summer-provider-host.co/billing/cart.php?*a=confproduct&i=x*

The second link is broken. When you click an add product link in WHMCS it bounces you to a page to configure that product before adding it to your cart (the page for choosing a billing cycle, setting the hostname, picking the OS to install, etc.) That confproduct link may appear to work for you but it will be broken for anyone else.

If you want to do anything fancier like pre-selecting options, WHMCS has docs geared towards providers.

*TL;DR: Clicky WHMCS link then copy-paste = no worky. Copy original 'add' link instead.*


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Dec 21, 2013)

I was googl...web searching for "i am not good with computer" and this is what I found. Good info!


----------



## yolo (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## NodeWest-Dan (Jul 19, 2014)

We had this problem recently. Our product links on our website have worked for over a year. All of a sudden they stopped working. Sure enough it was a bad link similar to this example.


----------



## KuJoe (Jul 19, 2014)

NodeWest-Dan said:


> We had this problem recently. Our product links on our website have worked for over a year. All of a sudden they stopped working. Sure enough it was a bad link similar to this example.


You had this problem *recently*? This thread was posted last year.


----------



## NodeWest-Dan (Jul 19, 2014)

Oh yea. About two weeks ago.


----------



## NodeWest-Dan (Jul 19, 2014)

NodeWest-Dan said:


> Oh yea. About two weeks ago.


Damn I didn't see the dates. The dog pic bumped it


----------

